# Solved: Data Execution prevention pest!!



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I am not very technical, but my new Dell laptop, running with Windows Vista, has suddenly started closing my internet down every few minutes with some kind of message referring to Data Execution Prevention protecting my internet from suspicious or malicious programmes...this has never happened before and it occurs even when i try to send an email!! I have followed instructions to only turn it on for necessary programmes, but it has made no difference at all. Can you help me please?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Phantom, and thankyou for your help so far...i am on Australian time, not sure where you are but here is the pasted log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:20:53 AM, on 22/07/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 1300 Series\lxdcamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10b.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!7
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DELL Webcam Manager] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] "C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdcmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 1300 Series\lxdcmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdcamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 1300 Series\lxdcamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\r3hook.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\adialhk.dll
O23 - Service: 0101281245227122mcinstcleanup - - (no file)
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: lxdcCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdcserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdc_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxdccoms.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 11839 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you recently uninstalled McAfee? Did you use the McAfee Removal Tool? If not, try it. You still have traces left:

*O23 - Service: 0101281245227122mcinstcleanup - - (no file)*

(probably from the McAfee Siteadvisor)


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice but this is not as easy to do as it sounds...the link you gave me didnt seem to work when i clicked "download" but i downloaded "easyuninstaller" instead which was a link on the same page, howver, it lists files but nothing from Macafee or the 023 file or whatever it was you mentioned....so i have no idea how to uninstall whatever is left. 
Oh, and how incredubly RUDE of macafee to make it so hard to get rid of and how dare they leave things that might stuff up my pc? I also installed my Kaspersky security which doesnt seem to be doing anything like it used to........


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

That wasn't it! Click on MajorGeeks - USA or the other ones:
















 Author's Site








  MajorGeeks - |USA|







 MajorGeeks - |USA 2|














 Internode - |Australia|


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

The Australia link worked, and it appears to have uninstalled quite a few residual files....I have rebooted, so we shall see....do you think this was the cause of the Data Execution Prevention problem?

Thankyou for your patience and your help...

Trudy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

We'll know if the message doesn't come back. Let me know in either case.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

..it hasnt worked!!

I forwarded something from my inbox and internet explorer stopped working again...it does go back when i close it and click on "try to return to yahoo" but its driving me mad and has only just started doing this in the last week..

Cheers,

Trudy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you run a full scan with Kaspersky? If it dosen't show anything, try downloading and running the free version of Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware. Do a full scan and please post back the report.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I will do this. have downloaded the programme you suggest. I dont trust the Kaspersky, it doesnt seem to complete a full scan and is not working how it used to on my old pc, when it was very proactive..even annoying! Now it never says a word, I suspect it is not working for some reason. This computer technology is very mysterious to me..thankyou for your help, I will post back the report when i have it...


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

The mystery deepens. The full scan found no malicious items. I therefore am completely at a loss to understand why Data Execution Prevention has started to stop my internet working, when a week ago i had never heard of it or seen a message like this...and i have been using computers for a number of years now. (but not understanding them much better..)

To my knowledge, I am not suing any different programmes than normal, either. here is the log result from the scan:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.39
Database version: 2477
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
22/07/2009 11:34:03 PM
mbam-log-2009-07-22 (23-34-03).txt
Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 199150
Time elapsed: 47 minute(s), 37 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, MBAM doesn't show any infection. Kaspersky must be doing something right... 

If you're saying Kaspersky isn't working properly, I would uninstall it and try another antivirus program. But first, please try the following:

Reboot in Safe Mode with Networking and try browsing the Web.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there!
I am not sure if its working right or not, it just seems to have become a very quiet good little child when it used to be a screaming brat! Hope that explains it....but as you say, no infection may speak for itself.

Could you just tell me what I am browsing the web for? This internet shutdown due to DEP happens every time I send an email... why on earth???

Admit it...you have no idea! but you have been very helpful..thanks.
I am sleeping now, its after midnight here....goodnight!
Trudy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, please try sending another e-mail and we'll see.


> Data Execution Prevention protecting my internet from suspicious or malicious programmes...this has never happened before and it occurs even when i try to send an email!!


I was also assuming you were having the same problem while browsing the Web.


> Admit it...you have no idea! but you have been very helpful..thanks.


I have a few ideas don't worry!  Troubleshooting may sometimes take a while. We'll eventually find the culprit, I'm confident about it!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

First of all you need to uninstall your p2p software (Limewire) if you really want a solution along with all your many "toolbars" in Control Panel, Programs and Features. Please uninstall everythihng that mentions the word "toolbar".
Then let's download and install www.superantispyware.com, update it and run a "complete scan" to be sure we have no malware onboard.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

She already scanned with MBAM...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> She already scanned with MBAM...


I know and I find it about half as good as Sas in the field.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have nothing against SAS because I use both. Only thing different to me is that SAS points out harmless tracking cookies all the time and MBAM couldn't care less...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> I have nothing against SAS because I use both. Only thing different to me is that SAS points out harmless tracking cookies all the time and MBAM couldn't care less...


Well "harmless" is somewhat true but I have seen enough systems with 7-900 tracking cookies move 3 times as fast simply by taking them off so they do have an effect and why not make it simpler to remove them. My experience though has me usually run Mbam and then have Sas pull out a lot more spyware, not just tracking cookies. That is why I stopped bothering with Mbam as when I reversed the procedure I never once had Mbam pull out anything Sas did not.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Well "harmless" is somewhat true but I have seen enough systems with 7-900 tracking cookies move 3 times as fast simply by taking them off so they do have an effect and why not make it simpler to remove them. My experience though has me usually run Mbam and then have Sas pull out a lot more spyware, not just tracking cookies. That is why I stopped bothering with Mbam as when I reversed the procedure I never once had Mbam pull out anything Sas did not.


Well, neither MBAM nor SAS ever comes up with anything (other than tracking cookies for SAS) for me.

Perhaps you should be more careful...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> Well, neither MBAM nor SAS ever comes up with anything (other than tracking cookies for SAS) for me.
> 
> Perhaps you should be more careful...


Me neither I am talking about client units that are heavily infected. I have a pc repair business and a tech support forum.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was sure of it, I was only kidding you!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I should have caught that!


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

lets not turn it into a pissing contest guys......yes, i am somewhat confused about toolbars. I tend to think there is no malware in my fairly new pc...

BUT........

I did as you suggested, Phantom, and rebooted in safe mode...and guess what? I couldnt then connect to the internet!!

Does that offer any clues as to faulty drivers or whatever????

Trudy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You didn't reboot in Safe Mode *with Networking* did you?


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

No, just SAFE MODE....

was that right?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

When rebooting, the same way as for Safe Mode, choose Safe Mode with Networking in the menu, otherwise, you won't be able to connect to the Internet.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

whoops! Dont assume i know ANYTHING!!! (because assume makes an *** out of U and ME!!!) Will try again.....


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess its going to look fuzzy because there are only minimal drivers working?

Have just realised i havent had this message once yet today so far....(the DEP one)

I do belong to a site called "Connecting singles" which it seems to shut me down n each time, maybe i should connect to that and see if it happens today...but i have belonged to that for ages and never had this problem before,....

Thanks, T


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

I have just connected into "Connectingsingles" that has always given me problems with this message in the last week, but no problems with it in this safe mode. However, as i said before, no problems with the DEP message before i rebooted either, so far today...has the problem somehow been fixed


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just keep in mind that you shouldn't surf very long in Safe Mode with Networking since you don't have any real-time protection from your antivirus.

The purpose was to determine if a third party application was interfering with the Internet and giving you the DEP message.

McAfee may have finally been the culprit.

Kaspersky could also be the culprit. But, since the error message hasn't returned, it's most likely McAfee.

Keep me posted.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

So much Phantom,
ye
you are a genius!!! (not really, but you have been incredibly helpful!!)

I think you may be right, Macafee are AWFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goodbye from Australia!!! To wherever you are in cyberspace...
Will let you know if problem re-occurs...

Trudy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome! :up:

Feel free to come and visit us any time from the Land Down Under!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

trulytrudy said:


> I guess its going to look fuzzy because there are only minimal drivers working?


That is one of several possible causes. Poor housekeeping can also lead to a picture that is of less than optimal clarity. Another common cause of a fuzzy picture is a cat sleeping on the monitor.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Davec said:


> That is one of several possible causes. Poor housekeeping can also lead to a picture that is of less than optimal clarity. Another common cause of a fuzzy picture is a cat sleeping on the monitor.


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I dont have a cat and I keep house pretty good on my pc within the (extreme) limits of my knowledge. By which I mean I eliminate all junk or suspicious mail, dont look at porn (I have a feeling that brings nasty things into your pc) and GOT RID OF MACAFEE (thanks Phantom)
But.....I do need to know what YOU guys mean by "housekeeping"..so if you dont mind, here are a couple of questions pertaining to that...
1. How do I "defrag" and how often?
2. Is there anything else i should do to keep my pc clean? (apart from making sure i have anti-virus etc)?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

How to defrag

The second question can be answered in the same article here.

And, *NEVER* use any registry cleaners, no matter what they advertise. They are all scams and will do a lot more harm than good!

And, you're right, stay away from porn sites!


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

Thankyou for invaluable help. Oh, and if you happen to be hovering around the 50 age bracket, handsome, charming and single, DO check me out on CS (wearytraveller) (big chuckle)..........


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I am charming, handsome but not single...


----------



## trulytrudy (Jul 21, 2009)

...it was worth a try!

Now heres my guess just to check out gut instincts (and of course because a Phantom always invites speculation)

Late 30s-early 40s, married about 7-10 years, (or maybe just living with), and you live in the Western or southern USA (maybe CA or TX or MIchigan). You are 5' 10"-5'11", and you dont smoke. You have dark hair and slim build. How am I doing?

I know you wont tell me and I am only stirring you a bit (we do that a lot here in Oz). But am glad you have someone and hope you are very happy!

Cheers,
Trudy (these icons are rather pathetic arent they...have you seen the Skype ones? They are great!)


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

trulytrudy said:


> Well, I dont have a cat


That is a problem in it's self. You're not properly supervised!


----------

